# CUPS or HPLIP issue



## philo_neo (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi,
I want to add my network printer to the workstation AMD64 (8 cores) with Gnome 3 and FreeBSD 10.3. I have successful 6 months ago and helpful to FreeBSD forum at this link https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/54788/, but i forgot all, I'll must take a notes.
I've Hp Officejet pro 6830 network printer, not wifi but wired.
What choice can i do ?
1/ hplip
2/ cups
this is the output with hplip :

```
root@dct-rabite:/usr/ports/print/hplip # hp-setup
HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.16.2)
Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0
Copyright (c) 2001-15 HP Development Company, LP
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it
under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.
warning: Fax setup disabled - Python 2.3+ required.
Qt: Session management error: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
Found device: hp:/net/Officejet_Pro_6830?ip=192.168.0.7
error: No PPD found for model officejet_pro_6830 using old algorithm.
error: No appropriate print PPD file found for model officejet_pro_6830
Done.
root@dct-rabite:/usr/ports/print/hplip #
```
The result is I use an old algorithm program, certainly hplip ?
I've PPD file for my printer !
I understand that don't use print/hplip and print/cups at the same time. I've declared into the rc.conf file cups but on a startup I have error about this last (cups not found).

some one can advise me !

Regards
Philippe


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 3, 2016)

Use CUPS to configure your printer. Note that the printer configuration tool also allows you to provide a PPD file directly.

You only need to add this line in /etc/rc.conf

```
# Enable CUPS
cupsd_enable="YES"
```
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/cups/printing-cups-configuring-printers.html


----------



## Oko (Aug 4, 2016)

philo_neo said:


> some one can advise me !
> 
> Regards
> Philippe



Step 1. Decide if you just want to use the computers or you care how the things work. If the former is the case go to your local retail store and get yourself a computer which has pre-installed Windows, OS X or even Ubuntu

Step 2. In the case you think you like to know how the things work take a long walk. Even better take a 5 day brake from interacting with your computer. Think again. Are you sure you really care how your computer works?

Step 3. If you really care how your computer works and you have time to learn start by actually understanding theoretical foundations of UNIX printing. I have written over the years more UNIX printing howtos than I would like to admit. The one which is the easiest for me to trace is this one I wrote for BSD Srbija user group

https://www.bsdserbia.org/dokumentacija/doku.php?id=teoriske_osnove_štampanje_na_unix-u

You can use Google translate to translate the document into English language. I think I wrote one such howto long time ago on PC-BSD forum and possibly even here.


----------



## philo_neo (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,
At First I'm computer engineer, now that i understand the post of cpm@, now it's just to found a better drivers !
Regards cpm@, Oko.
Philippe


----------



## Oko (Aug 4, 2016)

philo_neo said:


> Hi,
> At First I'm computer engineer, now that i understand the post of cpm@, now it's just to found a better drivers !
> Regards cpm@, Oko.
> Philippe


CUPS is a queuing system, HPLIP are drivers. I would expect a computer engineer to know that even if the English was not her/his mother tongue. Your OP makes no sense.


----------



## philo_neo (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,
If got a sense, it's the holidays, I was not desire make me head for a printer, so to save time, I do a post !

after choice the driver: hpcups, I go to the link: http://localhost:631/. but all drivers doesn't start to spool, and it was written <<jobs stopped >>!

What's happening ?

Regards
Philippe

PS: I saw the drivers hpijs and I've install the lasted firmware


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 6, 2016)

Please, see this CUPS troubleshooting guide.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS/Troubleshooting


----------

